
In 5 years, the Midwest will have more startups than Silicon Valley - kochb
http://venturebeat.com/2016/08/28/in-5-years-the-midwest-will-have-more-startups-than-silicon-valley/?
======
sparky_
I've heard this claim many times before, including about other actual tech
hubs (Austin, Portland, ...). None of them have panned out to be true.

~~~
ahartman00
yeah it seems like when one of the big software companies opens a satellite
office in $city/country, then you see "$city/country is the new silicon
valley". There is also the variant where a writer from $city writes something
along the lines of: see how much money they are making? we should do that
here, because then we would be making that money. $city officials need to set
up a silicon valley in $city.

To be fair though, I thought this article offered some valid reasons why it
might happen. (maybe I'm biased as a midwesterner, or I really want it to be
true :) )

------
sjg007
I'd believe it. Mostly as a pressure release valve from the Bay Area rent
insanity.

------
maxsilver
"VC opens new office [somewhere], therefore [somewhere] is the next Silicon
Valley"

